# gran canaria



## urgoing2luvme (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi , is there anyone from gran canaria , how do you find living out there?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

urgoing2luvme said:


> Hi , is there anyone from gran canaria , how do you find living out there?


Not from G.C. but living on the island of El Hierro further to the west.

Life here is good here, but I am retired so do not need an income.

We regularly visit Gran Canaria on shopping expeditions, I first visited in 1962. We have many friends there so know the island well.

Gran Canaria was our original choice for retirement, but then we discovered this place.


----------



## urgoing2luvme (Sep 3, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Not from G.C. but living on the island of El Hierro further to the west.
> 
> Life here is good here, but I am retired so do not need an income.
> 
> ...


 thankyou for your reply , yes that would be my problem the income side , i bet it is lovely where you live , not so commercial , can i ask how long you have been there?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

urgoing2luvme said:


> thankyou for your reply , yes that would be my problem the income side , i bet it is lovely where you live , not so commercial , can i ask how long you have been there?


I first came here in 1995, we bought our bungalow in 2001,at first we just spent the winters here, we had a long wait whilst our property was on the market, eventually we sold everything in England and we have been living here all year round for nearly three years.

There is not much work available here, but Gran Canaria and the other larger islands seem to be having a very welcome increase in tourism which is boosting the economy, but still a long way to go.

I have a son who worked on Gran Canaria for many years, he is now considering a fact finding holiday with a view to returning, perhaps you should do the same.

Photos of Hierro on the link below,

Hepa


----------



## urgoing2luvme (Sep 3, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I first came here in 1995, we bought our bungalow in 2001,at first we just spent the winters here, we had a long wait whilst our property was on the market, eventually we sold everything in England and we have been living here all year round for nearly three years.
> 
> There is not much work available here, but Gran Canaria and the other larger islands seem to be having a very welcome increase in tourism which is boosting the economy, but still a long way to go.
> 
> ...


yes i went to gran canaria about 12 years ago for a holiday and loved it, i am going back on the 15th october and will do exactly what you suggested whilst having a good time too! thankyou so much , it would be nice to hear from your son as he would be able to tell me alot , again thankyou


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

urgoing2luvme said:


> yes i went to gran canaria about 12 years ago for a holiday and loved it, i am going back on the 15th october and will do exactly what you suggested whilst having a good time too! thankyou so much , it would be nice to hear from your son as he would be able to tell me alot , again thankyou


Yes it would be nice to hear from him, I agree, cannot get hold of the ****** myself.

However he is at present running a restaurant in the North of England, and seems to work all hours God sends. Whilst he was in Gran Canaria he ran a bar in a disco for five or more years, the bar was situated in Playa del Ingles in the South of the island.

October is a good month to visit, usually very good weather!

Hepa


----------



## urgoing2luvme (Sep 3, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Yes it would be nice to hear from him, I agree, cannot get hold of the ****** myself.
> 
> However he is at present running a restaurant in the North of England, and seems to work all hours God sends. Whilst he was in Gran Canaria he ran a bar in a disco for five or more years, the bar was situated in Playa del Ingles in the South of the island.
> 
> ...


If you ever hear from him again it would be nice to chat to him , im not near retirement age yet so i would have to work im now 48 but it would be nice to know how hard it would be to do that there from him , good luck in getting hold of him ! oh my name is Rose by the way


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Send me your email address on a private message, I will then send it to him, you never know, the name Rose might tempt him


----------



## urgoing2luvme (Sep 3, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Send me your email address on a private message, I will then send it to him, you never know, the name Rose might tempt him


i only joined this today how do i send you a private message? i have to go out now but will check later for your reply you are very sweet thankyou x


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

urgoing2luvme said:


> i only joined this today how do i send you a private message? i have to go out now but will check later for your reply you are very sweet thankyou x


Click on the name Hepa at the top of this message, it will direct you.

I'm not sweet, I am a crinkled up old git

Hepa


----------



## gingham (Jun 23, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Photos of Hierro on the link below,
> 
> Hepa


Great photos, thanks for sharing them.

G


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Gran Canaria is an fantastic place to live. The weather is superb, it's very safe and it has all the amenities you could ever need. 

However, it's not the land of milk and honey. You need an income or a job in order to live here. Unemployment is high and you are unlikely to get a job that a local can do unless your Spanish is excellent.

Unless you happy living in the resorts in the south and working in a bar or as a talky talky tout (and many people are) then do your preparatory work before you come. 

Most people living in the capital work as English teachers and there are always academies looking for teachers.


----------



## Tuck23 (Aug 30, 2017)

I really love going out and do some nature tripping so when my friends had a vacation last year on cannary island I didn't waste any opportunity to try climbing Roque Nublo a "must visit" in Gran Canaria may not be that challenging to climb if you are an expert and into extreme sports but the scenery that you can see from this route is absoultely unique. Well I'm the only one in the gang who's on to nature but theirs a lot more to do on Gran Canaria hope this could help. 
And if you still have some extra time also try visiting Tamadaba national park. /SNIP/ .. Hope this helps


----------

